# Lighting for 5 gal and 10gal tanks



## 29Bubbles (Oct 11, 2006)

HI, 
Forgive me if this question belongs somewhere esle - just not sure where to post it. 

I'm trying to find some good lighting resources for 5 and 10 gal tanks. Right now I'm using the Walmart incandesecent hood with two mini flourecnt bulbs (20 W total). It works great, but I'd like more Watts per gallon for my next 10 gal planted tank project. I see that ahsupply has a retro fit kit that would put a total of 36W into a 10 gal tank. Is that what most of you all do? 

What about the 5 gal tanks - how do you get some nice watts in there ? Would like to grow more than Java Fern and moss in those someday (ha ha ha)! 

Thanks! 
-B


----------



## Agrippa (Mar 1, 2007)

On my 10g, I use the same hood with the incandescent fixtures. I simply replace them with two 27w, 6700k screw-in compact fluorescents, and get great growth. For my 5.5, I just use two desk lamps, again with two 27w bulbs. You could use AH supply's retrofit, but this is so much easier (especially for your 10g) and considerably less expensive. You can pick up bulbs in a variance of wattages from any convieniece store (although I advise WalMart, because they're probably the cheapest.)


----------



## 29Bubbles (Oct 11, 2006)

Agrippa said:


> On my 10g, I use the same hood with the incandescent fixtures. I simply replace them with two 27w, 6700k screw-in compact fluorescents, and get great growth. For my 5.5, I just use two desk lamps, again with two 27w bulbs. You could use AH supply's retrofit, but this is so much easier (especially for your 10g) and considerably less expensive. You can pick up bulbs in a variance of wattages from any convieniece store (although I advise WalMart, because they're probably the cheapest.)


I've never seen 27W bulbs at walmart. I will look.. do they look the same as the 10W once you find in the pet department? 
Thanks!


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Home Depot also carries them cheaply. Philips 6500K bulbs in 15 watt and 27 watt. They are a 2 pack in the blue packaging. The green packaging is 2700K.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I uses the corallife mini lights

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...3410/cl0/coralifefreshwater9miniaqualight2x9w

I like the look of them verses a desklamp and they come with a really nice set of bulbs that can be replaced with 13w ones from Home Depot if you still want more power. The bulbs it comes with are 6700K!
I know it is not more WPG but i have grown, Vals, Java moss and fern, Crypts, Hygrophila Poly (sp) and some floating water lettuce with no problems under this light with no CO2.


----------



## cliffclaven (May 16, 2007)

in the hardware/lighting section of walmart you can find incandescent CF's that are 15watts=60watts daylight 6500k bulbs. last time i went i got 2 sylvania daylight bulbs for $.75 each. hope this helps.


----------

